# Spraying round the house



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

I am absolutely sick and tired of the tabby cat we adopted last April still spraying up against almost everything in the house. We can't stop it as it does it when we are not around. It's so disheartening and soul destroying. We can't afford to take it (him or her) to be done because I lost my job and we are only surviving on my wife's wage. Now the new curtains have been soiled it will always be a spot it decides to do it. Love cats and this one but it's starting to wear thin.

I could cry as the little money we had we decorated and now it's all basicly ruined already.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

There are a few people that will help pay to neuter if not pay all of it for you. ask your local pdsa, rspca or ask your vet if they know of any others. im sure once you have him/her neutered the problem will stop. hope you can get something sorted out:smile5:. Cats Protection : What We Do : Neutering try this link aswell.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

The cat is not doing this because its naughty or to spite you in any way. Its a normal biological instinct. He (or she) has no more power of his (or her) instincts than we humans have over ours. 

Just wanting the cat to stop doing it is like telling a 14 yr old girl not to get her periods because tampons are too expensive. Its not something they (or we) do consciously. Its an instinct, biology, mother nature. 

Definitely get in touch with PDSA & the RSPCA and see if they do free neuters for people on benefits. I know the PDSA in Scotland used to, and I suppose they still do. You just have to prove you are genuinely on benefits (and not some loads-a-money looking to defraud them). 

Or you could explain your situation to a local vet and ask if he/she would consider neutering the cat and letting you pay in installments.

You could also discuss with a local vet the possibility of chemical castration (for males) or the pill (for females).


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

I am aware of the workings of a cats instincts. Just because I am fed up with it doesn't mean I think it's "naughty" as you say.

As my wife is working and I amin my first year of being self employed we won't get any help despite us being not very well off enough to afford this.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Well if youre aware of why the cat is spraying, then I dont understand your apparent frustration in your original post. 

That aside, still get in touch with the RSPCA & the PDSA (or the other organizations mentioned above). If youre genuinely as hard up as you say you are they will probably help you. You just have to meet their criteria (your earnings have to fall under a certain amount). So even if youre not on benefits they may still help you. When I still lived in the UK my colleague (single mother supporting two children) got more or less all her vet treatment free of charge  or at a very reduced rate - at a PDSA in clinic in Glasgow. 

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

And do get in touch with local vets and explain your situation and ask them if theyd be willing to let you pay in installments. Or explore the temporary chemical castration/sterilization treatments with them. That would be a lot cheaper and should solve your problem.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

also its worth noting that once a cat starts to spray it may never stop despite being done..:nonod:it really needs to be done before it sexually matures.I understand money tight we are in the same very rocky boat,but most vets will allow you to pay in 2/3 payments have you asked?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree with the above about spaying. 

I hope also that he (she) isnt allowed outdoors if he is not neutered he could be picking up all sorts of deadly viruses. Reproducing isnt the only risk an unneutered cat is exposed to.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

Had it about 8 months now and it does go outdoors. Thanks for the good news 

It seems to spray when it plays with our old tom cat and they run around the house. It's fun to them but that's when it does it the most.

Our vet told us the same, that being spayed wouldn't stop the spraying. I think a vet knows best.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi there,

Spaying might not stop the spraying as you already know but it is still vital in preventing the spread of nasty infections some of which can be fatal. One such disease is the feline version of aids (has got a proper name but I can't remember what it is!). As with humans this shuts down the immune system until eventually the cat becomes powerless to fight even the smallest infection. I took a stray to the vet last year who was diagnosed with this awful disease. The poor cat was so thin that its stomach met either side of it's spine it was so thin. One of the poor mites eyes was welded shut with an infection and its fur was so dirty it was impossible to tell even what colour the cat was. The vet diagnosed renal failure and the cat had to be PTS. It's so sad when you think that such suffering could have been so easily prevented by neutering


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

hubballi said:


> Had it about 8 months now and it does go outdoors. Thanks for the good news
> 
> It seems to spray when it plays with our old tom cat and they run around the house. It's fun to them but that's when it does it the most.
> 
> Our vet told us the same, that being spayed wouldn't stop the spraying. I think a vet knows best.


I am not deliberately trying to depress you here its just plain facts.

A male that isnt neutered and is going outdoors, isnt just a pregnancy risk to any stray females or un-spayed females he comes across  he can (and eventually will) catch everything those cats he mates with and fights with have. And like the poster above said, these things arent pretty and the price of treating them is MUCH higher than the price of a neuter. When I say treating, I dont actually mean everything he can potentially catch can be cured, a lot of them are deadly. Just the visit to the vet to see what he has and the immediate treatment of any visible symptoms will probably cost a lot more than a neuter.

just getting a diagnosis is expensive more expensive than a neuter.

Then if you cant afford to treat any illness he is diagnosed with you have the euthanasia cost. Euthanasia also isnt free. But is probably cheaper than a neuter.

And in my opinion the chances of an unneutered male cat, with outside access, catching something hideous and deadly, is high. Thats not panic mongering, its just fact. Itls the equivalent of a man going to an aids epidemic part of the world, like part of Africa, and scr*wing every woman in sight and not using a condom with any of them. It's a high risk game.

By the way, I dont think your vet meant that neutering definitely wont stop the spraying I think the vet means more along the lines of: "it won't necessarily stop the spraying". He cant *guarantee* that the spraying will stop after the neuter. In my experience most male cats do stop spraying after a neuter, even older cats. Its just more successful the younger they are. The older the cats gets the more chance the spraying will continue post neuter. So your vet is right not to hold out a guarantee, but you have a good chance the spraying will stop when he is neutered, especially since he isnt that old. The longer you leave it the worse your chances become.

I obviously cant tell you what to do, I can only advise _*if you care for this cat, get it neutered or keep it indoors until such time as you can afford to get it neutered. *_

Have you contacted the RSPCA, PDSA, CPL (or any other cat rescue orgnaisations) as suggested? Did you get anywhere with them? Have you spoken with vets about spreading the payments? Have you shopped around with different vets to see if some offer it far cheaper than others? This is often the case. Vets prices vary drastically. Shop around.

But please, for the cat's sake, keep him indoors in the meantime.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

We are not sure if it's male or female, if it's been neutered or had it's injections. Spreading the payments of a vets bill would be more than paying in one go. I suppose we could take it in for an inspection. If spaying is around £100 we could just about manage that.

I did contact the RSPCA and they didn't reply.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

Right, booked into the vet 

It's only around £36-50 for neutering depending on the sex. Thats not as bad as I thought. They are giving Oscar a good check.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Brilliant news!!!!! 

I think he sounds male. I think if she'd been female you would (in most instances) have noticed the calling. And spraying is more a man thing. Though let the vet check downstairs... obviously I am just hazarding a guess. :001_tt1:

So gald you have him (her) booked in.

All the best for your kitty and I hope your new business picks up and the finances too... it sucks being skint. I know.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Really glad you have things sorted! :w00t: You really are doing the right thing by your kitty and who knows? there is still a chance that the spraying might stop after the operation.

Wishing your puss a speedy recovery for afterwards x


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

The plot thickens, the vet tells us it's a male that has been neutered. He scanned him but no chip. Gave him booster injection. Come back 3 weeks for second. £39. Not too bad.

The spraying is more of a problem with two male cats in the house. Not sure how we can deal with this.


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm.
How many litter trays do you have? Which cat is the most dominant?
I'm just stabbing in the dark here but if you want to find the reason and try to change this kitty instead of getting rid of him then you should give us as much information as possible. How did you introduce him to the house? What about the other cat? When did he start spraying? Does he use the litter tray for poops?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I dont quite know whether to say great news, hes already neutered or Oh drat, you have a sprayer on your hands  :blush:

I agree with PinkPaws above, and the questions she is asking  give us all as much information as you can, and the more information we have, (hopefully) the more we can do to help. 

An other question I have you say he sprays so I take it you never see any actual puddles of urine, or actual dribbles running down the walls or other vertical surfaces, its just a fine mist he sprays? (I am trying to work out is he actually peeing  as in proper amounts of urine, like emptying a full bladder  or is it just more marking his territory which is much smaller amounts of urine, like getting a plant spray and squirting it once or twice)

The first 8 months these two males were together you had no spraying problems with Oscar, right? This spraying is a fairly recent problem? 

Do the two cats rub along nicely, get on ok together?


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, here is the full unabridged story :wink:

Oscar (the stray) started claiming us around April last year. We were unsure if he had an owner but nevertheless gave him shelter. Ginger is our old tom cat who has been with us nearly 13 years (and he found us as a stray so he could be older) he is timid and quite nervous, probably due to his previous treatment whatever that was. Since Oscar started living with us Ginger has come out of his shell and seems a lot younger as they play, chase each other around the house which sometimes results in quite ugly scenes but they always seem to be friends. I have sometimes noticed when they have been in conflict that Oscar urinates up against somewhere in the house. It is definatley urine and not a fine spray. We continue to find evidence around the house of this but it's not all the time. Obviously now it has been verified that Oscar is a male this makes sense but as Ginger is an old cat and they are both neutered I wouldn't have thought he was any threat.

I hope this helps and we would not think of getting rid of Oscar. Yes, I was annoyed but at the end of the day we want to keep him


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, it's a boy of at least 1 year old, has been neutered and yet he continues to spray around the house. Bang go theories here that being neutered will stop the problem.

What on earth can I do now ?


----------



## Debbie Louise (Feb 20, 2010)

You shouldn't really do this but if you know anyone on benefits get them to take him thy'll beable to get him done for a £5 donation if your that desperat, its better than getting rid of him.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

We wouldn't dream of getting rid of him and as my earlier post says, he has been neutered. 

My question still stands, what can we do now he still continues ?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I would suggest Feliway but that is a monthly committment of 18£ for fist month then 13£


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

hubballi said:


> We wouldn't dream of getting rid of him and as my earlier post says, he has been neutered.
> 
> My question still stands, what can we do now he still continues ?


I don't think tbh theres much you can do, if cats are neutered later on in life then theres a good chance they keep spraying my oh's sister has 4 male cats and one of them started spraying so they were all neutered, but the one that sprayed still does and has been neutered for just over 2 years now i think. All she can do is take precautions to stop her furniture and curtains from being ruined by keeping him in the kitchen when she's out.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

hubballi said:


> I am aware of the workings of a cats instincts. Just because I am fed up with it doesn't mean I think it's "naughty" as you say.
> 
> As my wife is working and I amin my first year of being self employed we won't get any help despite us being not very well off enough to afford this.


If at least one of you is over 25 and between you you work for more than 16 hours a week you are entitled to Working Tax Credits and in this situation where I assume you are not in profit as such with your self-employment you should be entitled to at least part payment of housing benefit & council tax benefit. **
The Cats Protection Leaugue didn't means test me at all - they just sent me the vouchers for the entire cost. If you ask nicely they'll most likely do the same for you x

** even if this is just £1 a week it means that you can get puss reg'd with the PDSA


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh and wash everywhere he's been (curtains, bedding, cushion covers) with cheapest double strength biological washing powder, or in the case of carpets and furniture make a paste of it and work it in to clean.kills the enzyme in the wee so cat won't return. Unless he just likes that spot.
I remember from being a kid growing up with cats how much toms tend to like spraying on plastic bags - which is really annoying when it's your PE kit or some such  
Def get him neutered asap tho * even if you have to get your friend to take him in. Yes I have seen some neutered toms spraying but NOWHERE NEAR AS MUCH as those who weren't x good luck xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Get him neutered. Spaying cost around £35 for females and for males it usually around £20 - £25 I don't know which area you are in, sorry I haven't read all the posts but it shouldn't really cost more than £25. I'm sure its worth paying that to stop him spraying.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

kittykat said:


> Get him neutered. Spaying cost around £35 for females and for males it usually around £20 - £25 I don't know which area you are in, sorry I haven't read all the posts but it shouldn't really cost more than £25. I'm sure its worth paying that to stop him spraying.


Hubballis cat has already been neutered


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

He has been neutered. 

As for cleaning where he has sprayed, my vet told me cleaning will make him want to establish the scent all over again.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I find this can be the case with bleach type products or disinfectant - it seems they actually like the smell hmy:. That doesn't mean that you want to leave the p*ss there though, so he doesn't spray there again, surely :huh: :nonod: .Simple budget bio washing powder actually does get rid of the smell completely, and I would _hope_ that while old habits die hard his hormones should slowly wind down (I just noticed you got him done quite recently) and with any luck he'll slow down with it. It is absolutely infuriating when you've tried so hard to scrape together the cash and make the effort to make your home nice and then there's cat, dog, rat or whatever wee all over it, I totally empathise xxx


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

A few weeks on after the bottle of Feliway and still signs of spraying I'm afraid. I will say that in some areas it stopped him but he just did it in others. I sprayed all around the rooms once every day but how small is the bottle and how long little there is inside. What a swizz.

I certainly can't afford bottle after bottle or indeed plug after plug to keep this up. It looks like we are stuck with it which is really very depressing. We will never have a nice house now.

he's a beautiful cat but one wonders why he is a stray. Perhaps the last owners couldn't cope. Of course we want him but he just seems to be one of those cats that is a problem in a lot of ways. My garden veg are walked on, dug up. he stalks next doors (We think it's him though we haven't seen him but there are bits wings in the garden and he sits on the shed roof waiting) birds on the feeder, he scratches the carpet up, scratches the sofa (also uses scratching post) and my plastic greenhouse has been ruined over the last year as he climbs vertically up it to get on the roof for warmth. Tried netting, putting things on top but he still has managed it.

So there you go. :confused1:


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Have you been able to neuter him?

What you have described is typical cat behaviour. They do hunt, they climb, they scratch.

I don't really mind about anything apart from inappropriate toileting (including spraying). I have neuters and one did regularly pee by the front door. This has now been solved over a period of 9-12 months through Feliway and Cat Attract litter.


----------



## hubballi (Aug 6, 2009)

My initial post here explains that he is indeed neutered.


----------

